
Casio debuts Prizm graphing calculator with 'high-res' color screen -- Engadget - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/09/casio-debuts-prizm-graphing-calculator-with-high-res-color-scr/
======
shawndumas
[http://www.casio.com/products/Calculators_%26_Dictionaries/G...](http://www.casio.com/products/Calculators_%26_Dictionaries/Graphing/PRIZM_fx-
CG10/content/Technical_Specs/)

